# J2 build....slow and steady.....



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Making slow progress, lot's of "paint in progress" going on....Finished the science station anyway, and working on the main console a bit. I used some of Henrys stuff from TSDS, some Paragrafix, and some kit decals along with some paintwork of my own....Yes, my colors aren't the ones recommended in the instructions...I just can't make myself do the same thing everyone else does...The science station panels are drilled out for fiber optics and will be blinking when done. I'll start working with LED's and fiber optics this weekend, figuring out all the placement.
















The Paragrafix photoetch stuff is really nice to work with.....It's kind of odd for me to be putting decals over these etched parts, but they fit perfect and look wonderful. I couldn't resist leaving some of that beautiful brass showing thru on the center console! These things will be illuminated when done. I haven't clear coated the decals yet.


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Very nice.....I know exactly what you mean. The photoetch looks so good on its own. One is easily tempted to leave it alone......but it does look great with the decals.
Looks great can't wait to see the rest of your build.


----------



## liskorea317 (Mar 27, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Making slow progress, lot's of "paint in progress" going on....Finished the science station anyway, and working on the main console a bit. I used some of Henrys stuff from TSDS, some Paragrafix, and some kit decals along with some paintwork of my own....Yes, my colors aren't the ones recommended in the instructions...I just can't make myself do the same thing everyone else does...The science station panels are drilled out for fiber optics and will be blinking when done. I'll start working with LED's and fiber optics this weekend, figuring out all the placement.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're doing a great job! Slow and steady is always a good way to go. Doing things your own way is fine. As long as it makes you happy-who can argue with that? I wish we had photo-etched parts for the PL Jupiter 2, at least for the consoles.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Looks very good so far!
The brass photo etch stuff is really cool and adds a lot of realism to the kit.
Unless you have a time limit,There's nothing wrong with taking your time and enjoying your build.I've been working on my J2 kit very slow,But want to get it the best that i can, even though it's being built basically all stock. I bet the interior is going to look killer with those fiber optic lights and look forward to seeing the pics as you post them.:thumbsup:


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Update 5/17*

Well, I progressed on a lot more painting of parts this weekend, as well as starting to tackle the main console with fier optics. What a bear. These .25 strands are so hard to handle, and squeezing them thru micro-sized hiles while trying to keep them together made for about 2 hrs.work on this single piece. Of course, I learned a lot in doing so, so the next 2 should be easier. I'm not overly happy with the results, but I'll finish this one completely and see how it looks running off the customlight board. I'll snip the strands and apply the Paragrafix decal and see if I like it, then decide wether to start over on it!


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Update 5/17*

Here you can see how the LED was inserted after the strands are in place.








































I didn't include every little step here, you can view this whole buildup here:
http://s92.photobucket.com/albums/l35/Finktim/18 Jupiter 2 by Moebius/


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

Thanks for the closeups of the fiber optics rigging in those dashboard things, Tim. That helps so much to envision this. That's mighty elaborate, inserting an internal LED to supplement the fiber optics!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

I have a Mobius J2 on the way to my house and have already recieived the ParaGrafix photo etch / decal kit. I also plan to light the kit.

This thread inspires me, but I don't know squat about fiber optic lighting.

I guess I'll learn...................


----------



## skinnyonce (Dec 17, 2009)

Tim Nolan said:


> Here you can see how the LED was inserted after the strands are in place.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hey Tim in pic # 4 I think you have the etch upside down.. unless your going for that look, then you dont


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Yeh I flipped it......Put the decal on tonight, and managed to pop some of the fibers thru it. Test light yeilded so-so results.....Lot of work for what I consider marginal results....Two more to go! LOL! It will look etter I guess when it start blinking all over the place. I have to get my board wired up and figure the positions for the fiber tubes real soon. 

As far as using the fiber optics, it's like running thread thru a needle. Not hard, just tedious....The larger stuff (.50 and up) is much easier to work with, and is what all of the wall computers will have in them. Should be much easier I hope!


----------



## WmTodd (Feb 11, 2010)

My eyes are crossing just thinking about all that. :freak:


----------



## XMAN64 (Dec 30, 2009)

Tim....from your experience now......do you think it's better to apply the decals first?
Then maybe with a pin puncture holes and then run the optics through?......
I guess one would have to be careful then to make sure that one does not scrape the decals while clipping the optics.....
Just trying to find the easiest way to do this.


----------



## AJ-1701 (May 10, 2008)

XMAN64 said:


> Tim....from your experience now......do you think it's better to apply the decals first?
> Then maybe with a pin puncture holes and then run the optics through?......
> I guess one would have to be careful then to make sure that one does not scrape the decals while clipping the optics.....
> Just trying to find the easiest way to do this.


I was thinking about using pva glue to set them in place then when thats dry just using a very sharp exacto and trimming off the fo's before placing and lining up the decals?? But as I have yet to start on my J2 I'll bow to some one elses greater knowledge. :wave:

BTW its looking very sharp so far Tim :thumbsup:

Cheers,

Alec.


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

Absolutely. I'm going to try applying the decals first, then punching my holes thru and putting the fibers thru from the FRONT. I think it will be easier. I'm not using every hole, only about 40-50 of the over 150. I'd make sure you put some decal set or clear over the decals first though, they don't seem to stick really well without it.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Thanks for this post. it looks great so far!


----------



## Ace Airspeed (May 16, 2010)

Great work, Tim. :thumbsup: I plan to do the same treatment to my J2 but I probably won't start it until this fall. 

Might be picking your brain around then........

John


----------



## Tim Nolan (Jul 9, 2008)

*Update 5/25/2010*

Here's a few progress shots. All of the major components are now painted and I've been keeping it mocked-up on my bench, so I can assemble/disassemble it as I add the details. I still have a lot of decal and minor paint work to add to this interior! I drilled probably another 40 holes last night for fiber optics, including all of the door control pads and the astrogator. It's been a long arduous task, but I'm looking forward to actually getting the LED's and fiber optics going in there to see how it looks lit up! I feel like the "light is at the end of the tunnel"!!! 
















Here's another little thing I did. I ran some flat plastruct channel up the ceiling of the upper hull before I painted it, so I can hide and support the wiring for the lighting in the scanner bubble. I'll use a micro-plug-in fitting to connect the wiring from the upper to lower section during final assembly.


----------



## spocks beard (Mar 21, 2007)

Great work so far on your interior!
that's a killer inner floor circle,I wished i'd waited and got the vinyl masking set to use for my J2 interior now...especially for that inner circle.
I just about have every thing glued all in now,So i don't want to risk mucking any thing up now that i've gotten this far,By trying to redo the circle.
You actually work pretty quick,Especially considering you are rigging every thing for fiber optics.That's a very nicely detailed paint job you have going there,So please keep the pics coming:thumbsup:


----------

